# Broadband to go free in 2 yrs



## gary4gar (Apr 26, 2007)

> NEW DELHI: The government proposes to offer all citizens of India free, high-speed broadband connectivity by 2009, through the state-owned telecom service providers BSNL and MTNL. While consumers would cheer, the move holds the potential to kill the telecom business as we know it.



read more


----------



## kumarmohit (Apr 26, 2007)

Am I day dreaming or am i still asleep????


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 26, 2007)

Thats cool news


----------



## cooldivya (Apr 26, 2007)

wonderful news and looking forward to the service.


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Apr 26, 2007)

Its hard to believe.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Apr 26, 2007)

Hope they offer wireless internet connectivity.


----------



## esumitkumar (Apr 26, 2007)

I think its like a NETA's vaada 

as u all know BSNL is celebrating 2007 as yr of broadband and WTF%^%% they arent giving any new connxns   

so just daydream to get BB in 2 yrs


----------



## prateek_san (Apr 26, 2007)

me still dreaming.......


----------



## ambandla (Apr 26, 2007)

I have a question. BSNL has the worst support in broadband providers. Just wonder how it will be if they give broadband for free. I would stick to airtel/sify though BSNL give it for free at my house


----------



## ravi_9793 (Apr 26, 2007)

wht happened to wi-max technology.I heard few months before that it is soon going to start in south India.Wht happened to that plan??


----------



## ambandla (Apr 26, 2007)

I think it's WIP @ Bangalore.


----------



## prabhatmohit (Apr 26, 2007)

Well they aren't even offering pure 2 Mbps and now this! I don't believe in them


----------



## dissel (Apr 26, 2007)

Hope this is not another April fool stuff....like Google's Paper archive or TISP.

April still running.


----------



## Who (Apr 26, 2007)

only time will tell, i hope its not like a bust balloon which flew high all the time & got bust when it was needed


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Apr 26, 2007)

ambandla said:
			
		

> I have a question. BSNL has the worst support in broadband providers. Just wonder how it will be if they give broadband for free. I would stick to airtel/sify though BSNL give it for free at my house



Me too, I have lost faith in BSNL.  Airtel/Tata Indicom is much better.


----------



## navjotjsingh (Apr 26, 2007)

Looks like another Joke from Indian Govt on Broadband. Will they please stop fooling around and be serious towards growing Broadband demands in India?


----------



## Pathik (Apr 26, 2007)

Yep... this isnt ever going to be true... knowing the nature of indian politicians...


----------



## anandk (Apr 26, 2007)

tech_mastermind said:
			
		

> *www.smilies.our-local.co.uk/index_files/c029.gif



y an ad here ?


----------



## Gigacore (Apr 26, 2007)

It seems to be a April Fool


----------



## Tech.Masti (Apr 26, 2007)

Fully FALTOO baat  its not gonna happen.... Why any ISP want to lose such a huge income from BB they still cant start 3G


----------



## Yamaraj (Apr 26, 2007)

2009 is the year of next general elections. 'Nuff said!


----------



## Apollo (Apr 26, 2007)

> Broadband to go free in 2 yrs...


... and Santa Claus will knock on your doors, delivering Christmas presents.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Apr 26, 2007)

anandk said:
			
		

> y an ad here ?



i guess hes quoting the pc magazine- the best keeps gettin better 
or.... i dont know ...why is he advertisin


----------



## kumarmohit (Apr 26, 2007)

I guess he thinks the free connection might be sponsored by ads. tell you guyz no need being super happy, free does not mean unltd. We also get free calls on basic phones, do we not.


----------



## 24online (Apr 26, 2007)

In world, there is no ISP which provides free broadband, and indian govt.(mr. maran) told  it will offer free bb. WTF !!! 

most of ppl in country has not satisfed with 256 kbps and 2 mbps speed and many parts still dont have BB connections and they offer free bb..... 
just fool news for vote bank....

public sab janti hai.....


----------



## Quiz_Master (Apr 26, 2007)

Impossible!!!

I wish they just make it cheap. like 200 for 256 unlimited


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Apr 26, 2007)

They should stop decieving the customers like this. When the day comes they wont do a thing. I wish maran just get lost. He is a liar.


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 26, 2007)

@anandk, ssk429: I wasn't advertising 

Go there,you will know what was that -> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=56133


----------



## Desi-Tek.com (Apr 26, 2007)

i think they will apply quota with connection!
minority 10%
backward cast 30%
very very back war cast 50%
remaining for politicians!
if any thing left than it would be for general


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Apr 26, 2007)

I think its just rumour, as an year passed here waiting for connection, whenever I contact them they it will take another 3-4 months and so on.........


----------



## rajivnedungadi (Apr 26, 2007)

gary4gar said:
			
		

> read more



Government changes every now and then, who has seen what will happen two years


----------



## nileshgr (Apr 26, 2007)

According to my knowledge, Google has already released free broadband through Comode. refer to www.google.com/tisp its wifi.

Intial Start speed is some 8 mbps free one.


----------



## Kiran.dks (Apr 26, 2007)

anandk said:
			
		

> y an ad here ?



Anand, it's not an intended add. He is cheated by a smiley site. More info here.


----------



## navjotjsingh (Apr 26, 2007)

The Unknown said:
			
		

> According to my knowledge, Google has already released free broadband through Comode. refer to www.google.com/tisp its wifi.
> 
> Intial Start speed is some 8 mbps free one.



Please wake up dude. It was a april fool joke played by Google. Search forums for tisp and you will know.


----------



## joey_182 (Apr 26, 2007)

wat we can do is wait...

or
....
dream..


----------



## gxsaurav (Apr 26, 2007)

Just give me 512kbps at Rs 500 a month with 400 GB download limit with upload speed at 128kbps capped. Thats it


----------



## nileshgr (Apr 26, 2007)

navjotjsingh said:
			
		

> Please wake up dude. It was a april fool joke played by Google. Search forums for tisp and you will know.


What?? I thought it was real.


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Apr 26, 2007)

Bahahah.. These **** MTNL people are yet to offer me *PAID* Broadband service even after 4 months ... 


I am _very_ optimist about it ... Shooo


----------



## CINTEL ENTRINO (Apr 26, 2007)

i dont think its a joke by google... i just saw a flash .. on TIMES NOW that govt. plans to give free BB by 2009.


----------



## rakeshishere (Apr 26, 2007)

Acha Ashvasan by govt of india


----------



## kirangp (Apr 26, 2007)

ya even I read today's economic times....The front page news "Free Broadband from 2009" and I read that even private ISPs like Airtel,Tata will also offer it & Govt has plans for legalizing PC to Phone calls in India...


----------



## infra_red_dude (Apr 28, 2007)

if private operator provide free broadband how will they survive??!!!!

i dun want free broadband from bsnl, i'm ready to pay.. but i want at least 1mbps unlimited connection!!!


----------



## Pathik (Apr 28, 2007)

if they do provide free broadband then voip ll take off big and then the telecom operators wont hav any business left to do.. That in turn ll decrease the govt revenue and result in losses.. So this aint possible at all.. Bloody lying politicians..


----------



## ravi_9793 (Apr 30, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> if they do provide free broadband then voip ll take off big and then the telecom operators wont hav any business left to do.. That in turn ll decrease the govt revenue and result in losses.. So this aint possible at all.. Bloody lying politicians..


I don't think it will much affect govt revenue.Once it goes free (broadband+call), feel the rate of development of the country.This will be a great move.And telecom companies will also find some alternative.In return govt will decrease their tax.

But it looks impossible in India.We buy bandwidth from other countries,how can we have free unlimited bandwidth.


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Apr 30, 2007)

Nope , it won't be free


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Apr 30, 2007)

well , downloading ~160 GB with the BSNL Home 500 Plan isn't enuf kya


----------



## Kiran.dks (Apr 30, 2007)

Wow! Big promise and a big joke! Forget broadband, atleast give the snail dial-up for free my dear politicians.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Apr 30, 2007)

Is election coming?. I have a feeling this is something got to do with election mainly.


----------



## abhi1301 (Apr 30, 2007)

is it so hard for all of us to conclude ki yeh neta ki baatein hain .... jhoothe vaade jo kabhi bhi poore nahi hone waale

+++++++
this does not even happen in US . who are technically atleast 8 times faster than our normal life .. so in india .. it's nothin but a fake dream


----------



## sourishzzz1234 (May 1, 2007)

i also heard of it



			
				~Phenom~ said:
			
		

> Its hard to believe.


 and too gooooood to ignore


----------



## Tech.Masti (May 1, 2007)

@Thunder Bird.............. Ya the Parliament election is coming in 2 years and so MARAN , our tele communication minister is now ready to do something  JHAKKAASS..... And he also told TOI that he want to do something special  in 2 years, one of this is start 3G ......


----------



## thunderbird.117 (May 1, 2007)

Tech.Masti said:
			
		

> @Thunder Bird.............. Ya the Parliament election is coming in 2 years and so MARAN , our tele communication minister is now ready to do something  JHAKKAASS..... And he also told TOI that he want to do something special  in 2 years, one of this is start 3G ......



Special in 2 years. Hmm no wonder. He wanted to be a minister again. Ah well that is how india works. Nothing can be done. There is enough of population to be fooled. So it will work.


----------



## emailaatif786 (May 1, 2007)

I don't think so, that it could be possible for POOR India to give us Free Broadband till next 10 years.


----------



## hard_rock (May 1, 2007)

Agar yeh baat sach hai..Toh PACHTAAYENGE SAALE... Pachtaayenge zaroor... 
Now only we use 50GB-60GB /month with dataone 500 plan..Phir free hua toh..  
I'm sure that they dont know about concepts or things  like P2p, torrents etc..etc...


----------



## thunderbird.117 (May 1, 2007)

hard_rock said:
			
		

> Agar yeh baat sach hai..Toh PACHTAAYENGE SAALE... Pachtaayenge zaroor...
> Now only we use 50GB-60GB /month with dataone 500 plan..Phir free hua toh..
> I'm sure that they dont know about concepts or things  like *P2p, torrents etc..etc..*.



They know about that. They have only one thing in mind *BLOCK*


----------



## Tech.Masti (May 1, 2007)

Block?? Why ?? Na na,  i dont think so ......   First they give it na, uske baad to block karega......


----------



## thunderbird.117 (May 1, 2007)

Tech.Masti said:
			
		

> Block?? Why ?? Na na,  i dont think so ......   First they give it na, uske baad to block karega......



Why they block?. Simple because many people will be using it for illegal purpose.


----------



## Quiz_Master (May 1, 2007)

The Unknown said:
			
		

> What?? I thought it was real.



What???
U joking!!
They said that BB will run through ur toilet seat and you believed that???  

When on the world can u connect using ur comode. ??
I am laughing hard here...


----------



## Tech.Masti (May 2, 2007)

^^   hehe


----------



## nileshgr (May 2, 2007)

OK OK. Now stop teasing me.


----------



## Tech.Masti (May 2, 2007)

Who is teasing you?!! All teasing to  Govt. Of india for  ...... 3G may be come in next 2 years but FREE BB is looking just as a DAYDREAM


----------



## harryneopotter (May 2, 2007)

I dont know its true or some kind of bluff ...but surely its too good to be true ......After all its INDIA .....good things are never free here ....


----------

